# HELP!!! Needing a home for longhaired tiger female sweetie!



## marah1115

[/ATTACH]

I am needing to find this cat a GOOD loving responsible home.She uses a litter box. She is fearful of new people but after she knows you snuggly and sweet. She has claws. I plan to have her spayed. If you want her to be in and out PLEASE live on a quiet road, have a fence, or keep her in.

I live in NE/Central Indiana and would kind of like her to be within a driving distance for me to check to see how she is doing. Please share this and PLEASE help me find her a GOOD home. I already have 3 cats and a Lab that is having trouble walking now plus a mom in the nursing home with dementia I just can't deal with this too. It's so cold and she was left behind and then her house demolished by a factory :'( Thank you


----------



## emilyatl

Aww, bless you for taking her in and trying to find her a home. I hope you find someone soon.


----------



## marah1115

Hi
I have been keeping her in and she uses a box and is a very good little guest. Please pray for her a good loving home.


----------



## Heather72754

She is beautiful! If I lived anywhere near you I would definitely be tempted. :love2


----------



## marah1115

Thanks I am hoping someone nice and cat loving will be...It will break my heart to give her up as I have earned her trust but I have SO many now


----------



## Marcia

I'm not sure how much help we can be here because we posters are scattered all over the world. Local will be your best bet. Have you tried Craigslist or the local newspaper? Maybe a shelter will agree to sponsor her on Petfinder for you? Send me a PM with an in-depth description of her and I will do a write up that you can post on Craigslist or you may have another local pet home finder site.


----------



## marah1115

New updated photos of her that I thought might spark more interest. She is a beauty  And very sweet once she trusts you.
I appreciate the offer but time and again I hear way too much scary stuff about Craigslist. I will try here and I am doing Facebook and local as well  Thanks


----------



## 10cats2dogs

She is Gorgeous!! Looks like a swirled coat pattern or even marbled to me!
I pray she finds a wonderful home with someone soon!!
So glad you took her in!


----------

